
U.S. Economy Sees Sharp Downturn Amid Covid-19 Crisis - OrganizedChaos
https://www.cybercoastal.com/u-s-economy-sees-sharp-downturn-amid-covid-19-crisis/
======
masonic
Plagiarized from Felix Richter's article:

[https://www.statista.com/chart/18839/quarterly-real-gdp-
grow...](https://www.statista.com/chart/18839/quarterly-real-gdp-growth-in-
the-united-states/)

